# Bilateral Nail Avulsion - 11730-50 or 11730 and 11732



## JAMETH345 (Mar 18, 2016)

The description we have is bilateral foot nail avulsion. Notes seem to indicate big toe, and 2nd digit. if they're the same foot, then I'm thinking 11730 and 11732, but if it's big toe on one foot, and 2nd digit on the other foot, do we use the same codes, or use 11730-50?   Any help would be appreciated.




John Methgen, CPC-A


----------



## kivbar16 (Mar 18, 2016)

The 50 modifier would never be appropriate; you should always use the -T modifiers for the toes.  In addition, use 11730 - T_ for the first toe and 11732 - T_ for each additional toe.  You need to read the actual description of the codes.  11732 is for each add'l toe; nothing of laterality is mentioned.


----------



## JAMETH345 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you for the response.   I didn't think the 50 modifier would be correct, but I wanted some confirmation.   Again, thank you.

John Methgen, CPC-A


----------



## HOFPG (Nov 3, 2017)

*modifier needed for each additional toe*

would a modifier be required for each additional toe?


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 3, 2017)

HOFPG said:


> would a modifier be required for each additional toe?


I don't think so. the each additional code allows up to 9 units for the remaining 9 toes.


----------



## HOFPG (Nov 3, 2017)

thank you


----------



## espressoguy (Nov 3, 2017)

Back in the day when I used to code podiatry (3 months ago), I listed each 11732 on a separate line with the appropriate toe modifier. I never used quantity on one line.


----------

